# Question on PR for Spouse and Kid



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Guys

Hope you all had a good New Year celebrations. Here is my situation and would appreciate if you can offer some suggestions.

I'm a PR holder who lived in Canada for about 16 months (9 months in work permit and the last 7 months as a landed immigrant). I subsequently left Canada for work reasons. My PRC expires by March 2013. I guess i need to complete 24 months to renew the card which leaves me with a deadline of returning back to Canada by late 2011. 
My issue is how to sponsor my wife and kid? I see that as a PR holder i can only sponsor them from Canada and not from outside. 

Does anyone know of an option of applying for spouse and kid PR from outside Canada (unfortunately I'm not very sure whether my spouse would qualify as skilled immigrant on her own)

An option i thought was that all of us travel to Canada (wife and kid on visit visa and they get 180 days i suppose) and once we are there, i can manage to find a job and submit their sponsorship? Downside of this being applications will have to be done from Canada and there is no right of appeal and the process is extremely time consuming etc.

Suggestions please!

Cheers


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

No response guys


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a similar issue. At the immigration office in Malaysia, the officer informed me that the procesing period for PR (if my wife entered as a tourist) would be "very, very, very, very, very long". Basically, the Canadian authorities don't like it if you do it that way - and I get the impression that it will take exceptionally long. But a married and separated couple takes priority and speedier processing.

So we were persuaded for me (I hold a PR) to enter first, then apply for my wife. We had been married for a year, before I went into Canada - in the end, her PR took about 4months. But there is a bit of pressure on me now, as I am still looking for work.


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, to qualify my last statement - the actual processing time depends on the workload of your local Visa office - this can be checked from the immigration site (cic.gc.ca)

Initially, I got a letter saying that the visa would be processed "on average" by 6 months, but finally it took abt 4months.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

wyekoon said:


> Sorry, to qualify my last statement - the actual processing time depends on the workload of your local Visa office - this can be checked from the immigration site (cic.gc.ca)
> 
> Initially, I got a letter saying that the visa would be processed "on average" by 6 months, but finally it took abt 4months.


wyekoon

Thanks so much for your message! 

Few questions if you dont mind, I saw from the CIC website that in order to sponsor spouse and kid we require specific income level in Canada (I believe a salary of CAD 30k). Would this requirement be met with immigration officials if we show that amount in bank statement or do they specifically insist of us holding an employment?

I see from your previous message that you are still looking for job in Canada. Just curious, would you mind sharing how you got through the spouse sponsorship without holding a job in Canada? I might be in your exact position and hence your inputs would be much appreciated.

I work in Banking and during my previous stay in Canada, my income level was quite good and i still have all those documents( tax returns, salary certificates etc etc) But when i intend to return back (2011), i'm not sure how the market will be and how long it will take for me to find a job. 

The ideal scenario i wanted to avoid will be me, spouse and kid staying away from each other for a veryyyy long time 

Thanks a million for your help!


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

In my case, I landed in 2007, sorted out my PR card and left - I didn;t work in Canada. In 2009, I made the move for good, applied for my wife when I got here.

As part of the sponsorship application, I was required to 
1. Enclose my Canadian Tax returns and 
2. Describe how I plan to support the person I was to sponsor. 

I followed the advice I got from this forum and explained that I had not worked in Canada - so did not have any tax return documentation. 

For my application, I was not required to show them how much money I had in my bank account. However, I did enclose a note desrcribing how I plan to support and take care of the people I was sponsoring. The application forms/chcklist required me to explain how I planned to get a job and to enclose my education qualifications. You should download and go through all the application forms (forms are specific to regions by the way) - that way you know exactly what you need. Look through the checklist for a list of items you need to attach - it's tedious, but very useful.


I think you're in a better position than I was, since you had worked in Canada previously - which means, the chances of you getting employed in a job of your choice is pretty decent. It's a better case! In Canada, I could telephone the local immigration agents, they advised that I didn't need a job in hand to sponsor my wife.

It's of great value if you try to put together your application now. That way, you will know what letters, notarised documents, photographs you need.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

wyekoon said:


> In my case, I landed in 2007, sorted out my PR card and left - I didn;t work in Canada. In 2009, I made the move for good, applied for my wife when I got here.
> 
> As part of the sponsorship application, I was required to
> 1. Enclose my Canadian Tax returns and
> ...


Thanks a million for your quick and detailed response! Extremely helpful. I owe you a drink . I will keep you updated on my progress.

Cheers mate


----------

